# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مشکل دانش اموز پیش دانشاهی که غیر حضوری میرود

## 9000000000

سلام خسته نباشید دانشاموز پیش دانشگاهیذ رشته تجربیهستم به دلیلدرسریاضیکه تجدید اورده و شهریور هم قبول نشدم مجبور شدم به غیر حضوری روی بیاورم و در اینجا ثبت نام کنم
چون هنوز درس ریاضی3 رو دارم و هنوز امتحان ندادم دیپلمم را نگرفتم و کنکور نتوانستم ثبت نام کنم  ایا امکان تمدید مهلت ثبت نام کنکور هست
ایا ممکنه من هم موفق بشم با اینکه تاحالا هیچ درس نخوندم/
لطفا کمکم کنید نا امیدم

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

سلام. بله میتونید در نوبت دوم ثبت نام کنکور ، ثبت نام کنید. و امکان موفقیت هم براتون هست. فقط به تلاش و پشتکارتون بستگی داره. امید داشته باشید.

----------


## .:G.3.N.3.R.4.L:.

100 % میتوانید فقط اینو بگم شرایط ویژه ای برای دانش آموزانی که  غیرحضوری خوندن وجود داره بهتره یه سر به نظام وظیفه شهرتون هم بزنید
خواستن توانستن است
با تشکر

----------

